# She ate the whole bag....well almost...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Tell hubby that with a golden on patrol you need to pick up after yourself. Daisy sounds like such a sweet pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So which is her favorite flavor? Mine like the original cheese doritos the best.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

at least she remembered her manners!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

well she knows a good snack!!! cheese or taco???:

Debbie & mason


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> So which is her favorite flavor? Mine like the original cheese doritos the best.


I agree with your dogs! They are my favorite too. Just need a little salsa and a glass of wine or a margarita. :bowl:


----------

